# New kid on the block



## NorthStar (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

 


I had the pleasure of meeting Corrine last week, and was talked into trying out this forum. My name is Terri, and I live in Northern Wisconsin. Mere inches from the Michigan border. 




 I am the proud mother of two little jennys. Amelia is a black, and very pregnant. The baby's name is going to be "For Sale" 



 Clementine is a chocolate. They live with my mini fillies - nine, but who's counting?! And my Fainter goat doe, Matilda. I have loved donkeys from afar for over 20 years, but finally got my girls just last summer / fall. They get along well with the minis, but first I had just Clementine with the fillies, and she seemed lonely, so I searched til I was lucky enough to buy Amelia, too. Within hours, they became the Velcro Sisters. 





 


I am looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi There Terri...and Carol too if your reading this! See how easy that was getting on the forum! You forgot to mention all your "boys" , including your new one Pongo....and your Fresians....lol... Did you hear they are predicting SNOW for the UP???? If you scoll thru the forum, you'll see some newborn pic of Snickers, and another one of him playing in the snow, with Miracle and Nakota. Talk later, go give those *kids* of yours a ((((hugg))))) from me! Corinne ps--I quit counting at 20!!!


----------



## NorthStar (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello, all. Ok, I didn't mention my FOUR stallions! Geesh, Corrine, you want everybody to know I'm nuts?!





First there is Boss. He is a 3 year old red dun from LTD. Small and perfect! Second is Bonanza. Another boy from LTD. He is 2, and a buckskin frame overo. Blue eyes, and maybe gonna be 35" (ish). Third is Cobalt. I bought him last fall from Gem Sky. He is a son of 'Dude', and looks like he will be a xerox copy of his awesome sire. Tiny little guy. And last but not least is my new boy from Corrine, Pongo Bongo! A two year old leopard appy, double registered. But aren't we supposed to be talking about our DONKEYS here?





So, will somebody educate me? I have a question. Sometimes a horse / donkey cross produces a hinny, and sometimes a mule. How come? And is there a way to regulate which you will get? Is one better / more popular / rarer ? I know mules are usually sterile, and that's about all I know. Never heard of a hinny til I saw Corrine's little one.

Spent an hour at the hospital tonight, visiting my good friend Julia. On Friday she was riding her Andulusian, and he went over backwards on her and fell on her. She has a broken hip, and will have to go down to Milwaukee for surgery. She owned the first two minis I ever got to know on a personal basis. I blame my big feed bills on her!


----------



## Sandy S. (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Terri and welcome.

We have 3 miniature donkeys. 1 gelding, 1 jenny (6 years old) another jenny that is 1 year old. And then we have 1 Morgan mare, and 21 minis, 3 goats, 1 rooster, 1 yellow lab and cats to numerous to count.

Welcome. Most of us are new to mini donkeys on here. We are hoping for a hinney next year. Our oldest jenny is kept in with the two year olds and finally one of them has bred her this month. (had to cheat and tease him first with a mini mare)

Hope to see more of you on here.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Terri.



SORRY to hear about your friend, hope everything will be ok. Pongo is doing great, I have him in with Cedar (my pintaloosa) right now.






Yes, we do talk about donkeys on here, but sometimes we get sidetracked! Ok, now I am going to educated you...lol...haha, my hinny is from Frosty (my dun/frosted appy mini stallion)and Ella my mini donkey, so a mini stud bred to a jenny you will get a hinny, much harder to breed for then a mule.



If you reverse that and cross a mini mare with a jack donkey, you will get a mule. Most of the time the offspring are sterile.



Talk to your later, Corinne


----------



## NorthStar (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome, Sandy! It was nice to hear from you. And I was glad to see that I am not so unusual as I thought, with my growing collection of equines!




Aren't they just the BEST?! I also have a dog and three cats. Several aquariums. Some bunnies.

Corrine, thank you for the lesson in Hinnys / Mules 101 !!

For anybody on here who is near Stevens Point, WI, on the weekend of June 5th & 6th, there will be a donkey / mule show at Heartland Stables. It is a beautiful stable in Custer, just a couple miles from Point. My daughter works there to pay board for her horses. If you want more info, let me know and I will put you in touch with them.


----------



## Jill_23 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi! First off, welcome to the forum!



I don't have any mini horses or donkeys yet, but hope to own one someday! (soon).



The show in Point sounds so fun! Too bad it is not a few weeks earlier, as I am attending school at UWSP right now! I would drive up for it too, but will be at a wedding that weekend in MN. I can't wait to hear about it though!





Jill <><


----------



## NorthStar (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome, Jill! My daughter also goes to UWSP. The reason I know Heartland Stable so well is that Kate boards two horses there and works off the board mucking stalls! The owners are the nicest people I've ever met. They treat her just like a daughter, which of course, endeared them to me right away! Is this your last year of college, or are you looking at more time there? You should look my daughter up.





Hope you are able to realize your dream SOON to get some minis!


----------



## Jill_23 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Terri! I found someone near my home that will be able to board a miniature horse or donkey for me when I am ready! (Now I just have to decide which one I want lol).



I sent you a PM about UWSP.

Jill <><


----------



## NorthStar (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Jill ~ Get one of each!


----------



## Jill_23 (Apr 29, 2004)

Good idea Northstar!



I would love to!



I think I will have to focus on one though until I get out of school but who knows!


----------



## minimule (Apr 30, 2004)

You could always go half & half and get a mule or hinney


----------



## Jill_23 (Apr 30, 2004)

Another great idea minimule!


----------

